# Ignore this post



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

just wanted to give this a shot

[warning]this is a test of the vBulitin HTML code[/warning]


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

this is a TEST . . .
it is only a TEST . . .
had this been real, 
you would have been told where to go and what to do


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*Don't see nuthin anyway!*


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

the results were . . . . UNREAL


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*V*



NavyKen said:


> just wanted to give this a shot
> 
> [warning]this is a test of the vBulitin HTML code[/warning]


Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it is my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.

*"Vi Veri Veniversum Vivus Vici". Translated as "By the power of truth, I, while living, have conquered the universe."*


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I'll just ignore that.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Ignore what ??


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 5, 2011)

questor said:


> Ignore what ??


The header, "Ignore this post "


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

what post ??


----------

